# Britains Got Talent



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Anyone see 12 year old Faryl Smith last night...incredible






sam


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

incredible......didn't see it last night....what a voice   unbelievable

hairs on the back of the neck stuff......charming young lady as well


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Got goosebumps listening to that. What a phenomenal voice. Amazing.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What an extraordinary voice for a 12 year old :huh: mezzo soprano?? Can you imagine what she will be like after a bit of training? Astonishing :huh:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Amazing! Thanks for posting that...working nights last night so did not have the chance to see it.The best things always come in small packages!


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow !! what a voice.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nah this is what we want

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=EveT6T5bl8g&...feature=related


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Nah this is what we want
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=EveT6T5bl8g&...feature=related


:yes:


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

sssammm said:


> Anyone see 12 year old Faryl Smith last night...incredible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't see it, generally the sort of show I'd choose to go to the dentist to avoid to be honest (sorry!  ) but thanks for posting - incredible. Bless her... how proud must her old man be... made me cry! h34r: Though I have just watched Forrest Gump which is pretty sad. And drunk a bottle of wine. So really it's not my fault. Don't mock the afflicted! 

S.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Nah this is what we want
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=EveT6T5bl8g&...feature=related


Oh yes. :tongue2:


----------

